# First time charter question



## Compac19 (Jan 26, 2011)

My wife and I will be embarking on our first (of hopefully many) charters. Can anyone recommend a body wash or soap that works in salt water? I'm thinking that we'll try to conserve fresh water by bathing in the ocean a time or two.

Thanks!


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Lemon Joy.

Will make suds even in salt water. Quick fresh water rinse and you're good to go.


----------



## Noelex (Jan 23, 2008)

Most of the shampoos work well. Try and get one that’s environmentally friendly.
Dishwashing liquid also works, as mentioned, but tends to irritate the skin especially if put on raw.


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

About any body wash soap will work fine. 

I've tried dozens of them over the past few years and the ones with the less gunk added seem to make you feel cleaner.

The trick is to take a swim for a bit then climb onto your sugar scoop/ swim platform... lather up and jump in for another quick swim and first rinse then back to the swim platform for a fresh water rise starting with the hair. It is far better / more effective to do it nude when possible as any swim suite will trap stuff and not rinse as well/ effectively. Have a towel ready and possibly the required Sundowner when you have finished and watch the sun set.... It is also more fun in pairs...... Everyone needs help with a good back scrub. BTW the scrunge things work well and rinse well in place of wash cloths.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I have used both Campsuds
Sierra Dawn Campsuds (16oz) 500ml - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available
and regular 2 in 1 shampoo body wash.
Both are OK.

RealityCheck describes the process quite well.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It's vacation. I would research the most convenient place to top off the fresh water tanks and enjoy a good shower.


----------



## brummytezza (Jan 6, 2011)

and if you try it after dark or in a quiet anchoarage it is very liberating


----------



## bareboatingtheworld (Sep 18, 2009)

I have to agree with RealityCheck. A sea bath is most certainly the best way to "freshen up" after a day of sailing.

I'm a big guy weighing in at over 220 lbs and usually it's just too tight in the head/shower as well as too hot. I'm always much more refreshed using the sea to rinse, then the fresh water shower on the swimming platform/scoop (when lacking, fill 1.5L water bottles with fresh water and leave on the deck to be solar heated).

I've successfully used all kinds of liquid soap in many charter locations around the world.

One more piece of advice from the designated sundowner mixologist, I make sure my concoction has already been mixed before "showering".

Gaetano
Bareboating the World | for lovers of charter bareboat holidays


----------

